

Hacker Jobs Meets... Toby White - CTO - Timetric - Peroni
http://hackerjobs.co.uk/blog/2012/7/9/hacker-jobs-meets-toby-white-timetric

======
Peroni
Toby White is the CTO of London-based Timetric; he still occasionally finds
time to produce open-source software, mostly in Python.

Timetric produce tools for managing and visualizing economic and business
data; all their visualizations are web-based, and you'll see their work
regularly in places like the Guardian's Data Blog.

He shares his insights into what tends to peak his interest when hiring
developers in London.

